# Recent PA Black Bear Hunt



## skid row (Nov 27, 2008)

Thought I would share a bear kill pic from earlier this week during PA bear hunting season. This male had a live weight of 350lbs, and was taken by a fellow hunter from our camp. It was tough walking through the thickets with 20"+ of snow on the ground but good for tracking the bruins.


----------



## skid row (Nov 27, 2008)

Happy turkey day.


----------



## skid row (Nov 27, 2008)

Say cheeze..


----------



## tree md (Nov 28, 2008)

Cool pics! Thanks for posting them!


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 30, 2008)

we got a couple of em roaming the woods where we hunt, Got people scared to go out to their stands.


----------



## Suo Gan (Dec 16, 2008)

Nice bear, looks like it will make a nice rug! Thanks for posting


----------

